# Subtitles on TiVo



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

I've always wondered this, but never gotten around to asking...

Is there a way to get subtitles from recorded programmes?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## UncUgly (Apr 25, 2002)

If you mean Teletext (Page 888) subtitles then, as I understand it, they are recorded by Tivo 'out-of-the-box'. BUT, if you have version 'a' of the tivo software, then that has been deliberatly crippled to remove the teletext functionality as modern TVs do not comply with the Standards for Teletext, and have a habit of performing strangly when confonted with the Teletext stuff off a Tivo Recording.

If on the other hand you mean Subtitles off Digital, then I have not a clue !!

hth

uu


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you want 'digital' subtitles then enable them on the set top box and they will be recorded 'in screen' when Tivo records - but you won't be able to turn them off later!


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Page 888 subtitles work fine off my TiVo feeding a Pannie TX-W28D2DP but only on BBC channels and can (of course) be switched on/off during playback.


----------

